# Endometriotic cyst



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi,

I'm a little confused.  When I was about 22 (I'm now 3 I was diagnosed with endomestriosis but they managed to get rid of it via a laparoscopy and I then went on to a hormone treatment (to re-start my cycle I think).  

I've been ttc now for over 2 years and this year have had a laparoscopy and then a laparotomy.  I have severe adhesions and things are 'stuck together' - so am now about to embark on IVF.  When I discussed my past diagnosis of endo with my current consultant, he didn't seem to think I had it anymore.  Last week I had to go into hospital to have a cyst aspirated, and he then surprisingly (his words) found that it was in fact an endometriotic cyst (6cm x 6cm).  He has advised that we should embark on IVF the sooner the better now, in case the cyst recurs.  

Does this mean that I, in fact, DO have endo still?  I know that regardless we'll be going down the IVF route of course, but the appearance of the cyst has just managed to confused me further..  He did say that he thought the cyst had been there for some time, and that they missed it when I had the laparotomy unfortunately (it was under another smaller cyst, that they aspirated during surgery). 

Thanks for any advice you can give me.

BH


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

An endometriotic cyct is very specific when drained in that it is of a brown colour, possibly thick fluid rather then the usual clear fluid seen in a simple cyst but I would say that to find only one is significant and much better to hear than they had found a number. It doesn't surprise me that he said get going asap as endometriomas will re apppear after time so starting treatment is the best thing to do. You do have endometriosis but extremely mild, but things can change so having treatment sooner rather than later is best.

Ruth


----------

